# Draghi si dimette: "Anche i banchieri centrali hanno un cuore."



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".

Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."

Già finito anche il colloquio con Mattarella, si attendono le comunicazioni del capo dello stato. Ipotesi voto il 2 ottobre.
Per il Corriere della Sera, Mattarella "sconcertato" non sarebbe intenzionato a fare nemmeno le consultazioni di rito.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2022)

Che pagliaccio che è mamma mia. Una delusione enorme.
Mattarella ha il fegato un po’ gonfio?


----------



## bmb (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Sembra tutto programmato. 

Faccio un esempio stupido e superficiale. Il decreto per i 200 euro per le le p.iva non è mai uscito. Di conseguenza tutti i professionisti e tutte le piccole imprese se la prenderanno in quel posto lì. 

L'importante è che giochino a chi ce l'ha più grosso, per il resto se sei aggrappato sull'orlo di un precipizio con due dita, arrivano loro e ti pestano la mano.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2022)

*Il Presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi ha rassegnato le sue dimissioni. Il Presidente della Repubblica Mattarella ne ha preso atto e ha invitato il governo a rimanere in carica per il disbrigo degli affari correnti *


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che pagliaccio che è mamma mia. Una delusione enorme.
> Mattarella ha il fegato un po’ gonfio?


Una delle grandi gioie di questa storia è pensare alla bile che starà sopraffando il fegato del Presidente della Repubblica. Tutti i piani architettati per tenere il PD al governo fino al 2023 naufragati: una vera goduria.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Accozzaglia di pazzi saccenti irresponsabili, mestieranti di livello misero veramente. Questa scelta incosciente la pagheremo cara.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Una delle grandi gioie di questa storia è pensare alla bile che starà sopraffando il fegato del Presidente della Repubblica. Tutti i piani architettati per tenere il PD al governo fino al 2023 naufragati: una vera goduria.


Diciamo che nella sventura di questi giorni, su queste cose mi fanno godere un po’


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2022)

*Letta:"il campo largo è finito, oggi cambia lo scenario, pensiamo a noi stessi"*


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Ehheeh dai questa era bella


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

letta nipote che ora sfida renzi a fare il draghiano puro...

possibile che il pd rivendichi ogni volte di voler tenere fino all'ultimo un governo di commissariamento politico?
fece con Monti lo stesso, Berlusconi si sfllò e Bersani si vantò di continuare a dare fedeltà


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Letta:"il campo largo è finito, oggi cambia lo scenario, pensiamo a noi stessi"*



Guarda,non ci credo neanche se lo vedo.
Probabilmente proveranno a fare una campagna elettorale separata (pd e 5stelle) nella speranza che gli elettori grillini,vedendo il distacco dal PD,tornino a votare 5 stelle.

Per poi fare avere agli elettori grillini la supposta finale quando,terminate le elezioni, pd e 5stelle inciuceranno nuovamente


----------



## Shmuk (21 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Accozzaglia di pazzi saccenti irresponsabili, mestieranti di livello misero veramente. Questa scelta incosciente la pagheremo cara.



L'incoscienza c'è tutta, e anche i danni non saranno pochissimi, ma alla fine Draghi doveva rimanere solo qualche mese di più comunque e poi sarebbe dovuto sloggiare lo stesso, e nel mezzo di una campagna elettorale non avrebbe potuto fare altro che gestire l'ordinaria amministrazione.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Letta:"il campo largo è finito, oggi cambia lo scenario, pensiamo a noi stessi"*


ok dunque per coerenza far cadere le amministrazioni comunali e regionali che sono state vinte grazie a tale campo largo
non può esserci un accordo locale con un disaccordo nazionale

si rivoti in comuni e regioni a guida centro-sinistra a ottobre

fuori le palle Letta nipote


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


A me fa specie che in sto paese di parli ancora di politica. Dopo decenni di prese in giro ancora non abbiamo imparato la lezione. Mi fa sorridere pure l'ipocrisia di chi si esprime in termini disfattisti, quando è arcinoto che tradizionalmente gli ultimi mesi di una legislazione servono a far campagna elettorale. Mi pare di vivere in un circo. Ho perso totalmente le speranze che ci si renda conto dello stato catastrofico in cui ci troviamo dal punto di vista politico, economico, sociale, territoriale, ambientale...


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...



Un mostro!


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> A me fa specie che in sto paese di parli ancora di politica. Dopo decenni di prese in giro ancora non abbiamo imparato la lezione. Mi fa sorridere pure l'ipocrisia di chi si esprime in termini disfattisti, quando è arcinoto che tradizionalmente gli ultimi mesi di una legislazione servono a far campagna elettorale. Mi pare di vivere in un circo. Ho perso totalmente le speranze che ci si renda conto dello stato catastrofico in cui ci troviamo dal punto di vista politico, economico, sociale, territoriale, ambientale...


E' tutta conseguenza dall' odio che il cittadino medio prova verso lo "Stato"

L' italiano è cosi, "faccio io", questo sentimento diffuso che cova nell' animo dell' italiano medio, questo odio viscerale verso appunto lo "Stato" in quanto organo istituzionale, si trasmette dai piedi fino alla testa, e ne vengono fuori classi politiche penose.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'incoscienza c'è tutta, e anche i danni non saranno pochissimi, ma alla fine Draghi doveva rimanere solo qualche mese di più comunque e poi sarebbe dovuto sloggiare lo stesso, e nel mezzo di una campagna elettorale non avrebbe potuto fare altro che gestire l'ordinaria amministrazione.


infatti i cambi saranno pochi, se non la fine del regime filosanitario in autunno e inverno.
il che comunque non è una cattiva notizia al terzo anno di fila...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

*Casellati e Fico convocati da Mattarella nel pomeriggio.
Napolitano non convocato.*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Luglio 2022)

Ne usciremo solo quando l ultimo degli italiani non andrà più a votare per questa gentaglia e per questo sistema politico.
Non voglio e non mi sento rappresentato da questa classe politica inetta, incapace, collusa e disonesta.


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'incoscienza c'è tutta, e anche i danni non saranno pochissimi, ma alla fine Draghi doveva rimanere solo qualche mese di più comunque e poi sarebbe dovuto sloggiare lo stesso, e nel mezzo di una campagna elettorale non avrebbe potuto fare altro che gestire l'ordinaria amministrazione.


A fine legislatura sarebbe stato uno scenario fisiologico. Peraltro, sarebbe capitato verso primavera, periodo in cui non ci sono scadenze improrogabili.
Andare a votare a ottobre significa non avere un governo e un parlamento pienamente operativi fino a novembre. Il tutto con una campagna elettorale che sarà politicamente violentissima. 
Poi avranno un mese scarso per bilancio, finanziaria, mille-proroghe e via dicendo, con la parte politica sconfitta che farà guerra totale in aula.
Per me è una follia.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

La pagheremo cara, tranquilli. Molto cara.

Roba da pentirsi amaramente che sia stato rimosso.

Intanto il lobotomizzato che conosco ha dato la colpa alla Melona se è cascato Draghi. "Perché questa vuole votare". Hai capito, la democrazia è non votare se il PD sta costantemente al comando.

"Questa ci deporta tutti quanti". Tanto per far capire il grado di lavaggio del cervello degli itagliani e la totale e irreversibile tabula rasa che hanno subito.

Io ho a che fare con 'sta gente, perdonatemi se poi qui sul forum sono sempre teso e nervoso e vi scarico la mia frustrazione.

Io stesso non so se augurarmi che ritorni a comandare nuovamente il PD, se ci vanno i fascisti di FdI ci sta che scoppi veramente la guerra civile.

Il giorno dopo le elezioni vediamo tutto il segmento pubblica amministrazione, informazione, giuridico e scolastico completamente bloccato, con la gente a cazzeggiare con le mani in mano. Per tacere delle rivolte di cooperative, sardine, immigrati, nullafacenti da RdC, centri sociali e schifezze al seguito.


----------



## mark (21 Luglio 2022)

Che vergogna, non ci meritiamo una persona come Draghi. Rimaniamo con una classe politica imbarazzante e che pensa solo ai suoi interessi, io valuto se lasciare l'Italia perchè può andare solo peggio.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Luglio 2022)

sarà felice chi vota per la fascistella


----------



## Simo98 (21 Luglio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Che vergogna, non ci meritiamo una persona come Draghi. Rimaniamo con una classe politica imbarazzante e che pensa solo ai suoi interessi, io valuto se lasciare l'Italia perchè può andare solo peggio.


Non capisco di cosa vi meravigliate, la politica italiana è così ormai dal 1948


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Buono a sapersi che i banchieri centrali abbiano un cuore.
Non come quei arbitri che hanno l'immondizia della spazzatura al posto del cuore


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' tutta conseguenza dall' odio che il cittadino medio prova verso lo "Stato"
> 
> L' italiano è cosi, "faccio io", questo sentimento diffuso che cova nell' animo dell' italiano medio, questo odio viscerale verso appunto lo "Stato" in quanto organo istituzionale, si trasmette dai piedi fino alla testa, e ne vengono fuori classi politiche penose.


Secondo me il problema sta proprio a monte. Finché un politico verrà eletto sulla base di una somma di preferenze, accumulate da un pool di votanti eterogeneo, punterà sempre alla riconferma. Provvedimenti a lungo termine non verranno mai presi, perché i meriti andrebbero a chi viene dopo. Vale per la politica locale così come quella nazionale. Inoltre c'è il cancro ultra diffuso del clientelismo. Personalmente ho avuto la sfortuna di aver a che fare con diverse figure che son entrate a far parte del mondo della politica e mi son trovato di fronte, dopo il grande salto, individui del tutto diversi, spogliati della capacità di critica. In Italia funziona cosi: quando c'è il posto fisso, va tutto bene. Le critiche stanno a zero e il padrone è il più bravo di tutti


----------



## Shmuk (21 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A fine legislatura sarebbe stato uno scenario fisiologico. Peraltro, sarebbe capitato verso primavera, periodo in cui non ci sono scadenze improrogabili.
> Andare a votare a ottobre significa non avere un governo e un parlamento pienamente operativi fino a novembre. Il tutto con una campagna elettorale che sarà politicamente violentissima.
> Poi avranno un mese scarso per bilancio, finanziaria, mille-proroghe e via dicendo, con la parte politica sconfitta che farà guerra totale in aula.
> Per me è una follia.



Siamo a fine luglio, praticamente sono già tutti in vacanza ai fini governativi. Settembre di campagna elettorale (di solito la prima metà è comunque sonnacchiosa) e nella prima metà di ottobre s'insedia un nuovo governo in tempo per tutti i vari dossier e manovre. Ce la si fa, se si vuole. Io poi mi cuoccio già i pop corn, ardo di vedere la Melona alla prova dei fatti...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Intanto il lobotomizzato che conosco ha dato la colpa alla Melona se è cascato Draghi. "Perché questa vuole votare". Hai capito, la democrazia è non votare se il PD sta costantemente al comando.



Draghi è cascato perchè Conte l' ha presa sul personale.

Appena ha perculato il 110% e criticato la struttura del RDC, è caduto il Governo.

Praticamente, che uno sia concorde o meno, non importa, il governo è caduto per l' orgoglio di Conte.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me il problema sta proprio a monte. Finché un politico verrà eletto sulla base di una somma di preferenze, accumulate da un pool di votanti eterogeneo, punterà sempre alla riconferma. Provvedimenti a lungo termine non verranno mai presi, perché i meriti andrebbero a chi viene dopo. Vale per la politica locale così come quella nazionale. Inoltre c'è il cancro ultra diffuso del clientelismo. Personalmente ho avuto la sfortuna di aver a che fare con diverse figure che son entrate a far parte del mondo della politica e mi son trovato di fronte, dopo il grande salto, individui del tutto diversi, spogliati della capacità di critica. In Italia funziona cosi: quando c'è il posto fisso, va tutto bene. Le critiche stanno a zero e il padrone è il più bravo di tutti


Purtroppo è il difetto della democrazia.

Infatti nel mio mondo utopico servirebbe un dittatore, ma un dittatore "perfetto", da tutti i punti di vista.

Come detto, utopia.

Quindi è forse ancora meglio la democrazia cosi come è, anche se preferisco su modello francese.


----------



## evideon (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Cosa?? "... certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore...".

Quindi ha palesemente dichiarato alla luce del sole di aver lavorato per i banchieri internazionali e non per gli italiani!

Nulla di nuovo ovviamente, ma dichiararlo così spudoratamente è incredibile!

Ormai non ci prendono più neanche per il cu...lo, ce lo spiattellano direttamente in faccia....!!!!


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è il difetto della democrazia.
> 
> Infatti nel mio mondo utopico servirebbe un dittatore, ma un dittatore "perfetto", da tutti i punti di vista.
> 
> ...


Io credo semplicemente che siamo troppi ormai. Non mettere un limite alla filiazione è stato un grave errore, specialmente per quanto riguarda gli stranieri che ne han fatto un vero e proprio business, con i vari ammortizzatori sociali. 

Governare un paese come l'Italia è impossibile, perché se cerchi di governarlo come si deve (lotta alla mafia e alla corruzione in primis), trovano il modo di buttarti giù. Ormai il punto di non ritorno è stato superato da un pezzo. Non so manco se augurarmi un risveglio brusco, che porterebbe a disordini e guerre. Già quest'inverno ci sarà da ridere con tutti i rincari energetici, torneremo a scaldarci con le coperte stando stretti stretti come si faceva nel dopoguerra. 

A me sinceramente ormai non frega più nulla. Penso a viaggiare, alla mia famiglia, come fanno tutti e tanti saluti. Crescendo capisci che l'idealismo non porta da nessuna parte, perché alla fin fine tutti fanno unicamente il loro interesse. E dunque siccome non m han chiamato Gesù mi adeguo ipocritamente pure io


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Io spero in un governo filo-putiniano con Meloni, Salvini, Berlusconi, Conte e magari Paragone.

Riguardo Conte, per me merita di riempire pagine di storia. Il calcio in c..o al criminale di Bruxelles è stata una mossa da grande statista, potrei innamorarmi e diventare una bimba.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io spero in un governo filo-putiniano con Meloni, Salvini, Berlusconi, Conte e magari Paragone.
> 
> Riguardo Conte, per me merita di riempire pagine di storia. Il calcio in c..o al criminale di Bruxelles è stata una mossa da grande statista, potrei innamorarmi e diventare una bimba.


Draghi al GF Vip o all'Isola dei Famosi. Che ne pensate?


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Siamo a fine luglio, praticamente sono già tutti in vacanza ai fini governativi. Settembre di campagna elettorale (di solito la prima metà è comunque sonnacchiosa) e nella prima metà di ottobre s'insedia un nuovo governo in tempo per tutti i vari dossier e manovre. Ce la si fa, se si vuole. Io poi mi cuoccio già i pop corn, ardo di vedere la Melona alla prova dei fatti...


Si parla di elezioni nella prima o seconda settimana di ottobre. Mi basavo su questa indiscrezione. Poi vedremo quale sarà la data effettiva.


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io spero in un governo filo-putiniano con Meloni, Salvini, Berlusconi, Conte e magari Paragone.
> 
> Riguardo Conte, per me merita di riempire pagine di storia. Il calcio in c..o al criminale di Bruxelles è stata una mossa da grande statista, potrei innamorarmi e diventare una bimba.


Finirà certamente nei libri di storia insieme ai suoi compari del m5s, ma non per i motivi giusti


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' tutta conseguenza dall' odio che il cittadino medio prova verso lo "Stato"
> 
> L' italiano è cosi, "faccio io", questo sentimento diffuso che cova nell' animo dell' italiano medio, questo odio viscerale verso appunto lo "Stato" in quanto organo istituzionale, si trasmette dai piedi fino alla testa, e ne vengono fuori classi politiche penose.


L italiano medio ama la propria nazione come nessun altro lavorando senza battere ciglio con disparità economicoretributive ormai inaccettabili trattato fondamentalmente da suddito e continuando su questa strada di denigrazione e doppiopesismo gli elevati non faranno altro che alimentare quello che tu chiami odio dello stato


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Finirà certamente nei libri di storia insieme ai suoi compari del m5s, ma non per i motivi giusti


Intanto, si è guadagnato la mia foto profilo  .


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è il difetto della democrazia.
> 
> Infatti nel mio mondo utopico servirebbe un dittatore, ma un dittatore "perfetto", da tutti i punti di vista.
> 
> ...


Col modello francese, salvo casi eccezionali come l’ultimo giro che vedremo come si evolverà, si vota ogni cinque anni e non ci sono santi che tengano perché chi vince ha ampia maggioranza.
Qui da noi, pur avendo il record interplanetario di voti anticipati, si urla alla dittatura se non si vota per il Parlamento ogni anno. 
Peccato solo che lo scioglimento anticipato sia un evento patologico del percorso istituzionale conseguenza del fallimento della classe politica e che, quindi, votare ogni anno non è indice di democrazia ma di classe politica incompetente.
Ma son dettagli…


----------



## alexpozzi90 (21 Luglio 2022)

Bé, dai, far cadere l'ennesimo governo fantoccio non espressione della sovranità popolare (ormai morta da una decade buona da noi, ultimo premier democraticamente eletto...Silvio) non la vedo male dal punto si vista ideologico, il problema è che siamo sudditi degli USA, vediamo come ce la fanno pagare se usciamo dall'area di manovra consentita. Se la Germania fosse più forte e vogliosa di combattere per la propria egemonia europea gli americani non farebbero la voce grossa come fanno da decadi in Europa, è quello il discrimine. Poi certo, bisogna turarsi il naso e decide se si preferisce sottostare agli ordini di ipocriti guerrafondai o a un popolo tendente all'autoritarismo per definizione? Ardua scelta.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Anche in gusti di donne, non c'è paragone. Anche qui, l'avvocato batte Draghi 10-0. Palla al centro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Letta:"il campo largo è finito, oggi cambia lo scenario, pensiamo a noi stessi"*


La destra allora ha vinto senza dubbio.


----------



## mark (21 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non capisco di cosa vi meravigliate, la politica italiana è così ormai dal 1948


No no nessuna meraviglia, solamente un ulteriore conferma dello schifo che c'è.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Letta:"il campo largo è finito, oggi cambia lo scenario, pensiamo a noi stessi"*


Conte torna a destra?  .

Putin wins!


----------



## mark (21 Luglio 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Cosa?? "... certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore...".
> 
> Quindi ha palesemente dichiarato alla luce del sole di aver lavorato per i banchieri internazionali e non per gli italiani!
> 
> ...


Penso tu non abbia capito proprio il senso di quello che ha detto, il cuore se mai l'ha usato per sopportare fino ad ora di avere a che fare con personaggi che non avrebbero neanche potuto legargli le scarpe in condizioni normali.. (e.g. Salvini, Di Maio, Conte, Letta ecc.)


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche in gusti di donne, non c'è paragone. Anche qui, l'avvocato batte Draghi 10-0. Palla al centro.


Evitiamo i peana a sto poveraccio per cortesia. 
O vi siete gia dimenticati il Conte bis e la gestione della pandemia?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Corriere: Conte era stato convinto da Letta e Speranza a dare la fiducia a Draghi, ma facendo ritirare i suoi ministri dando un appoggio esterno. Ma 40 minuti dopo, in seguito al discorso di Draghi, arriva la chiamata di Conte che ha urlato: "Ma l’avete sentito quello che ha detto Draghi nella replica? Io dovrei chiedere ai miei di votare la fiducia a una persona del genere? Qui non si tratta della mia dignità personale, quella non dipende certo da Draghi e comunque me ne fregherei. Qua si tratta di chiedere ai senatori del M5S di votare la fiducia a uno che ha appena calpestato la dignità politica di tutto il Movimento!".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Conte era stato convinto da Letta e Speranza a dare la fiducia a Draghi, ma facendo ritirare i suoi ministri dando un appoggio esterno. Ma 40 minuti dopo, in seguito al discorso di Draghi, arriva la chiamata di Conte che ha urlato: "Ma l’avete sentito quello che ha detto Draghi nella replica? Io dovrei chiedere ai miei di votare la fiducia a una persona del genere? Qui non si tratta della mia dignità personale, quella non dipende certo da Draghi e comunque me ne fregherei. Qua si tratta di chiedere ai senatori del M5S di votare la fiducia a uno che ha appena calpestato la dignità politica di tutto il Movimento!".*


Draghi ended! Letta, Speranza e Draghi a CASA.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Evitiamo i peana a sto poveraccio per cortesia.
> O vi siete gia dimenticati il Conte bis e la gestione della pandemia?


E Draghi cosa è stato migliore? Almeno il Conte 1, è stato un buon governo nonostante il commissariamento del duce Mattarella.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> L italiano medio ama la propria nazione come nessun altro lavorando senza battere ciglio con disparità economicoretributive ormai inaccettabili trattato fondamentalmente da suddito e continuando su questa strada di denigrazione e doppiopesismo gli elevati non faranno altro che alimentare quello che tu chiami odio dello stato


Non ho detto che odia la Nazione, odia lo Stato.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Per Letta saranno applausi da coccodrillo (parallelo con le lacrime? Bah..), ma in verità oggi dovrebbe essere un giorno di festa, perchè si è dimesso il vero Caimano dell'ultimo decennio, guarda caso fortemente sostenuto dalla più potente corporazione anti-italiana (PD) e, fino a pochi giorni fa, dall'alligatore originale e più scarso.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, si è guadagnato la mia foto profilo  .


Noooo, noooo, dopo Gabri65 e Raryof un altro mattacchione che muoio dalla voglia di conoscere dal vivo per vedere se è vero!


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Penso tu non abbia capito proprio il senso di quello che ha detto, il cuore se mai l'ha usato per sopportare fino ad ora di avere a che fare con personaggi che non avrebbero neanche potuto legargli le scarpe in condizioni normali.. (e.g. Salvini, Di Maio, Conte, Letta ecc.)



Ma non credo cambi molto con la gente che sta in UE.

Per quanto riguarda la parte emotiva, non è certo da libro "Cuore" la sua conduzione di governo, insieme alle citazioni di morte sulla pandemia. Non proprio da galantuomo di classe fine.

Onestamente non riesco a capire come questo qui ci abbia alzato qualitativamente la vita. Direi che la situazione, per volere o per sfortuna, è peggiorata ampiamente. Probabilmente Monti non ci è bastato. E non ci basterà nemmeno lui, siamo decisamente di memoria corta.

E sono sicuro che tra un po' di tempo verranno fuori informazioni più approfondite sulle manovre dietro le quinte, che lo renderanno ancora meno simpatico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> sarà felice chi vota per la fascistella



Siamo ancora a dare dei fascistelli agli avversari politici.
Evidentemente un ramo della politica,accompagnato da fedez e melme varie,ha funzionato alla perfezione.

La macchina del fango,la chiamavano una volta...


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Draghi ended! Letta, Speranza e Draghi a CASA.


Draghi è stato un elefante in una cristalleria. Politicamente vale sotto zero. Non era il suo e si è visto nel suo disastroso governo. Era logico andasse a finire così e ha ottenuto parecchie umiliazioni, chissà come le ha prese…


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...



E SCANSATEEEEEE! 
STAMO A DIVIDERE 'A TORTA!!


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora a dare dei fascistelli agli avversari politici.
> Evidentemente un ramo della politica,accompagnato da fedez e melme varie,ha funzionato alla perfezione.
> 
> La macchina del fango,la chiamavano una volta...


un minuto di silenzio per i loro fegati dai


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> L italiano medio ama la propria nazione come nessun altro lavorando senza battere ciglio con disparità economicoretributive ormai inaccettabili trattato fondamentalmente da suddito e continuando su questa strada di denigrazione e doppiopesismo gli elevati non faranno altro che alimentare quello che tu chiami odio dello stato


Ama la propria nazione e lo dimostra con

- Zero senso civico 
- Andando dietro ai pifferai magici che promettono la luna
- Tirando a campare fregandosene del futuro 
- Andando in pensione a 40 anni dopo 20 di contributi 
- Evadendo le tasse creando un sommerso di circa 300 miliardi annui 
- Approfittandosi di bonus a cui non ha diritto grazie ad amichetti compiacenti 
- Sfruttando le proprie conoscenze per ottenere posti e agevolazioni che non gli spettano 
E tante altre belle cose.

Pensa se non la amava...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Draghi è stato un elefante in una cristalleria. Politicamente vale sotto zero. Non era il suo e si è visto nel suo disastroso governo. Era logico andasse a finire così e ha ottenuto parecchie umiliazioni, chissà come le ha prese…


Umiliato dall'avvocato del popolo, che 4 anni fa era un "ma chi?"  . Ecco i grandi incapaci malfattori elogiati dalla stampa .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ama la propria nazione e lo dimostra con
> 
> - Zero senso civico
> - Andando dietro ai pifferai magici che promettono la luna
> ...



Però abbiamo anche dei difetti


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ama la propria nazione e lo dimostra con
> 
> - Zero senso civico
> - Andando dietro ai pifferai magici che promettono la luna
> ...


Ho per esperienza abbozzato sulla cosa, altrimenti aprivo un mondo.
Ma volevo scrivere le stesse cose 

Proprio per questo ho specificato la differenza tra Stato e Nazione, che poi in realtà, l' Italiano non ama nemmeno l' Italia in quanto Nazione.
Appena arrivasse un Putin al confine, gli darebbe le chiavi di casa ed emigrerebbe all' estero.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Ma a tutti quelli che sono scontenti di questo godo-day, vi chiedo: mettetevi nei panni dei tassisti e dei balneari. Ieri a Rete 4 hanno intervistato un tassista preoccupatissimo per il DL concorrenza, che diceva con le lacrime agli occhi: "Se passa questa legge sono finito!".

Ma si sa, l'anti-nazionalismo va di moda.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sembra tutto programmato.
> 
> Faccio un esempio stupido e superficiale. Il decreto per i 200 euro per le le p.iva non è mai uscito. Di conseguenza tutti i professionisti e tutte le piccole imprese se la prenderanno in quel posto lì.
> 
> L'importante è che giochino a chi ce l'ha più grosso, per il resto se sei aggrappato sull'orlo di un precipizio con due dita, arrivano loro e ti pestano la mano.


A si i famosi 200 euro una tantum spalmati su 4-5 mesi 


ti svoltano la vita


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ama la propria nazione e lo dimostra con
> 
> - Zero senso civico
> - Andando dietro ai pifferai magici che promettono la luna
> ...


Da incidere nella pietra e affiggere agli angoli di ogni strada, in ogni piazza, monumento, ufficio, edificio abitativo o produttivo.
Siamo come quei Paesi africani in cui le persone si riconosco solo nella famiglia di appartenenza e, al massimo, nella tribù/etnia d’origine, anche se poi non hanno servizi pubblici adeguati da parte dello Stato.
Cambia solo che al posto della tribù/etnia da noi ci si interessa della categoria lavorativa di appartenenza.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2022)

* Anche Brunetta lascia FI*


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma a tutti quelli che sono scontenti di questo godo-day, vi chiedo: mettetevi nei panni dei tassisti e dei balneari. Ieri a Rete 4 hanno intervistato un tassista preoccupatissimo per il DL concorrenza, che diceva con le lacrime agli occhi: "Se passa questa legge sono finito!".
> 
> Ma si sa, l'anti-nazionalismo va di moda.


Dal punto di vista umano io lo capisco eh.
Ma è pur vero che in italia ci sono diversi settori (guarda caso ne fanno parte taxisti e balneari, ma anche larga parte della ristorazione e delle PMI) che sono totalmente disfunzionali e sopravvivono grazie a continui sussidi, rifiutano sdegnosamente ogni riforma e non vogliono adattarsi ad un mondo che cambia.
Sono in piedi perchè li teniamo in piedi io e te coi nostri soldi.
Quando si prova a razionalizzare gli impegni c'è sempre qualcuno che piange perchè verrebbe rovinato, ma la realtà è che in un paese normale era rovinato 20 anni fa e dovrebbe ringraziare che per decenni ha tirato a campare non si sa come grazie ai soldi pubblici.
Mettici pure che in molti manco pagano le tasse... 

Se mai un giorno daranno un bel colpo di spugna facendo fallire chi deve fallire da anni e anni io faccio colazione lo stesso eh. 
Che l'italia sia il paese del bengodi e del volemose bene mi ha francamente rotto.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Noooo, noooo, dopo Gabri65 e Raryof un altro mattacchione che muoio dalla voglia di conoscere dal vivo per vedere se è vero!



Non ti azzardare mai più ad accostare il mio nome a chicchessia, nemmeno all'amico di cui sopra.

La prossima volta fai due post separati, uno solo per me, e uno per gli altri.

Ti concederò la grazia di conoscermi alla prossima finale di CL, non ti dimenticare di portarti appresso le tue ultime volontà.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Anche Brunetta lascia FI*


A mai più arrivederci nano sadico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Anche Brunetta lascia FI*



Normale,anche lui andrà con Di Maio - Toti - Gelmini.

Ricordate lo scorso anno,dopo anni di insulti,quando aspostrofò Di Maio come grande statista ?
ecco,la compravendita è avvenuta in quella circostanza


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Anche Brunetta lascia FI*


Forza Italia sta fallendo, siiii. Se è scissione, farà a stento il 3%.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forza Italia sta fallendo, siiii. Se è scissione, farà a stento il 3%.


A questo punto, Salvini e Meloni dovranno per forza di cose dialogare con Conte (e Paragone) e creare FINALMENTE la nuova destra.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sembra tutto programmato.
> 
> Faccio un esempio stupido e superficiale. Il decreto per i 200 euro per le le p.iva non è mai uscito. Di conseguenza tutti i professionisti e tutte le piccole imprese se la prenderanno in quel posto lì.
> 
> L'importante è che giochino a chi ce l'ha più grosso, per il resto se sei aggrappato sull'orlo di un precipizio con due dita, arrivano loro e ti pestano la mano.


I bonus 200 euro sono una roba assurda, uno stupido spreco di soldi che non crea nulla e non aiuta nessuno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forza Italia sta fallendo, siiii. Se è scissione, farà a stento il 3%.



Ma va,gli irriducibili che ancora votano questo partito fallito lo votano unicamente per Berlusconi,mica per quelli che contano meno di una fava come la gelmini,che sta ancora cercando il famoso tunnel che collega l'italia alla svizzera (cern),o brunetta,un gamberetto nano che ha impedito lo smart working in Italia.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * Anche Brunetta lascia FI*



Brunetta che lascia è come perdere a P0 il Modigliani e il turco messi assieme.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma va,gli irriducibili che ancora votano questo partito fallito lo votano unicamente per Berlusconi,mica per quelli che contano meno di una fava come la gelmini,che sta ancora cercando il famoso tunnel che collega l'italia alla svizzera (cern),o brunetta,un gamberetto nano che ha impedito lo smart working in Italia.


FI perderà molto in ogni caso, se farà il 5% è un miracolo. Nella prossima elezione, ci sarà il boom di candidati centristi.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ama la propria nazione e lo dimostra con
> 
> - Zero senso civico
> - Andando dietro ai pifferai magici che promettono la luna
> ...








Ascoltalo fino alla fine e poi dimmi se Montanelli ci aveva preso o no. Affermava questo 30 anni fa, prima che l'Europa unita si palesasse per ciò che voleva realmente rappresentare sul piano continentale, evidenziando tutti i limiti di una Nazione fragile come la nostra.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> FI perderà molto in ogni caso, se farà il 5% è un miracolo. Nella prossima elezione, ci sarà il boom di candidati centristi.


Spero che Salvini non faccia il piano di Berlusconi, ossia creare la federazione tra Lega e FI. Il nano farà di tutto per pressarlo a fare questa cosa.


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ama la propria nazione e lo dimostra con
> 
> - Zero senso civico
> - Andando dietro ai pifferai magici che promettono la luna
> ...


Tutto questo però è il frutto della distruzione del sentimento nazionale, @Trumpusconi.
Una cosa voluta e cercata da coloro che costruirono l'attuale Repubblica, e sostenuta dai partiti che ne hanno ereditato il posto.

Dall'italiano mai riconosciuto come lingua dello Stato fino ai tentativi dello ius soli, passando per l'abolizione della leva per far felice qualche figlio dei fiori tossicodipendente con il libro rosso di Mao in mano.
E ci lamentiamo del mancato attaccamento del popolo alle Istituzioni?

Siamo il paese che dà ancora da mangiare a gente come l'ANPI, che è tristemente nota per aver aiutato i criminali jugoslavi di Tito nelle loro scorribande in Venezia Giulia, addirittura dedicando al maiale assassino intere vie di città. Poi però si fanno storie per una statua ad Italo Balbo.
Siamo il paese che non festeggia adeguatamente il Giorno della Vittoria e che l'ha abolito come festività perché in antitesi con il 25 Aprile, tipica giornata da centro sociale.

Insomma, ad ognuno la Repubblica che si merita.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Pure Brunetta lascia forza Italia ???

Stavolta devono averla combinata davvero grossa.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Umiliato dall'avvocato del popolo, che 4 anni fa era un "ma chi?"  . Ecco i grandi incapaci malfattori elogiati dalla stampa .


Umiliato totalmente, prima avendo perso la possibilità di fare il pdr e poi sfanculato come uno qualunque. Se lo merita


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tutto questo però è il frutto della distruzione del sentimento nazionale, @Trumpusconi.
> Una cosa voluta e cercata da coloro che costruirono l'attuale Repubblica, e sostenuta dai partiti che ne hanno ereditato il posto.
> 
> Dall'italiano mai riconosciuto come lingua dello Stato fino ai tentativi dello ius soli, passando per l'abolizione della leva per far felice qualche figlio dei fiori tossicodipendente con il libro rosso di Mao in mano.
> ...


Prima del degrado assoluto iniziato a cavallo tra gli anni 80 e 90 non eravamo così.
Avevamo una classe politica piu seria piena di gente che sarebbe considerata un gigante rispetto ai vermi sudici di oggi.
La classe politica è il riflesso di un popolo. 
Noi siamo diventati sempre peggio, e presto torneremo ad essere quelli che nel 1922 si sono fatti ammaliare da un faccendiere ex socialista qualasiasi di Predappio.
A sto giro magari lo faremo uscire da un posto un po più cool e ci convinceremo che dargli i pieni poteri sia una buona idea perchè tanto peggio di così non puo essere. 
L'eterno ritorno...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pure Brunetta lascia forza Italia ???
> 
> Stavolta devono averla combinata davvero grossa.



E si,gli hanno tolto la seggiola da ministro.
Sia a lui sia alla Gelmini,che guarda caso sono quelli che hanno abbandonato il partito.

Porini,bisogna anche comprenderli,quando mai gli ricapiterà l'occasione di sedersi al fianco del premier ?


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Prima del degrado assoluto iniziato a cavallo tra gli anni 80 e 90 non eravamo così.
> Avevamo una classe politica piu seria piena di gente che sarebbe considerata un gigante rispetto ai vermi sudici di oggi.


Tipo quello che baciava Totò Riina e fece sparire Mino Pecorelli perché "se l'era cercata"?



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La classe politica è il riflesso di un popolo.
> Noi siamo diventati sempre peggio, e presto torneremo ad essere quelli che nel 1922 si sono fatti ammaliare da un faccendiere ex socialista qualasiasi di Predappio.


Togli ex. Non ha mai smesso di essere socialista. Ha solo smesso di essere marxista, che è cosa buona e giusta.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A sto giro magari lo faremo uscire da un posto un po più cool e ci convinceremo che dargli i pieni poteri sia una buona idea perchè tanto peggio di così non puo essere.
> L'eterno ritorno...


Purtroppo non è possibile.
Di gente come LVI ne nasce uno su un milione, e spesso è troppo avanti per essere capito da gente che ha preferito qualche barretta di cioccolato Milka e qualche mafioso ad un Paese rispettabile e funzionante, e che poi si lamenta che lo Stato italiano è allo sbando.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tutto questo però è il frutto della distruzione del sentimento nazionale, @Trumpusconi.
> Una cosa voluta e cercata da coloro che costruirono l'attuale Repubblica, e sostenuta dai partiti che ne hanno ereditato il posto.
> 
> Dall'italiano mai riconosciuto come lingua dello Stato fino ai tentativi dello ius soli, passando per l'abolizione della leva per far felice qualche figlio dei fiori tossicodipendente con il libro rosso di Mao in mano.
> ...



Un altro sentimento che ho notato essere stato piantato a forza (lo vedo pure in famiglia) è quello del "c'è chi sta peggio di noi, siamo fortunati".

Un costante senso di vergogna da portarsi appresso, come se fosse diabolico avere un livello di benessere, un male da estirpare.

Ovvio teorema a monte è la squalifica dell'individuo, e il culto di cedere tutto quello che hai per elevare degli sconosciuti che arrivano da chissà dove. Il problema non sarebbe nemmeno quello, è che poi si sa bene dove finiscono i tuoi averi.

Un autentico culto della povertà e della miseria. Stare bene è il male. Pagare tasse, emergenze e il continuo abbassamento della qualità della vità è in fondo quello che ti meriti.

Naturalmente tutto condito con la solidarietàhhh e la continua propaganda di immagini devastanti.


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un altro sentimento che ho notato essere stato piantato a forza (lo vedo pure in famiglia) è quello del "c'è chi sta peggio di noi, siamo fortunati".
> 
> Un costante senso di vergogna da portarsi appresso, come se fosse diabolico avere un livello di benessere, un male da estirpare.
> 
> ...


Ovvio, tu sei maschio bianco eterosessuale occidentale. Il peccato originale più della Mela di Adamo ed Eva.
Ti devi sentire in colpa di default.

Tra poco faranno il battesimo anche per quello, in modo da purificarli "simbolicamente" da tale peccato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Draghi è cascato perchè Conte l' ha presa sul personale.
> 
> Appena ha perculato il 110% e criticato la struttura del RDC, è caduto il Governo.
> 
> Praticamente, che uno sia concorde o meno, non importa, il governo è caduto per l' orgoglio di Conte.



E' cascato perché ha voluto lui dai, i numeri alla fine li aveva, non per niente alla fine il decreto era passato con i voti di tutti tranne m5s.
L'esodo di Di maio con i suoi lecchini serviva proprio a tenere insieme il governo senza 5stelle.

Quello che non comprendo è perché ha dato le dimissioni la settimana scorsa se poi voleva rimanere visto il discorso di ieri dove ha avuto il coraggio di dire pure che gli italiani lo volevano a gran voce. In pratica è stato lui che ha dato l'assit anche ad altri per far cadere il governo.

Non si dimetteva la settimana scorsa e non succedeva nulla. Hanno fatto la gara a chi ce l'ha più duro e stavolta ha perso, come al tempo pure Monti pensava di fare lo sborone rassegnando l'incarico nonostante non ci fosse reale motivo di forza maggiore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma a tutti quelli che sono scontenti di questo godo-day, vi chiedo: mettetevi nei panni dei tassisti e dei balneari. Ieri a Rete 4 hanno intervistato un tassista preoccupatissimo per il DL concorrenza, che diceva con le lacrime agli occhi: "Se passa questa legge sono finito!".
> 
> Ma si sa, l'anti-nazionalismo va di moda.



Onestamente sia i tassisti che i balneari non hanno ragione, fanno semplicemente i loro interessi a discapito della comunità, li capisco, ma non hanno ragione. C'è gente che paga le concessioni 4 spicci e si fa i milioni.

Più che altro sarebbe giusto partire da settori più importanti per concorrenza e liberalizzazioni reali, questo si. Ci si impunta sempre su i taxi, ma i settori veramente chiave non si prova neanche a toccarli.

Ci vorrebbe una bella liberalizzazione delle farmacie e delle vendita dei farmaci per dire, ma non ne parla mai nessuno. Così come un bell'intervento sui notai. Un intervento di questo tipo inciderebbe in positivo di botto sulla vita di tutti gli italiani, a differenza di taxi e stabilimenti balneari.

Da quel punto di vista do ragione ai taxisti, tu liberalizza prima quelli e poi magari si può accettare meglio certe decisioni, anche se non sarebbe così uguale, ma almeno idealisticamente sarebbe più corretto.


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' cascato perché ha voluto lui dai, i numeri alla fine li aveva, non per niente alla fine il decreto era passato con i voti di tutti tranne m5s.
> L'esodo di Di maio con i suoi lecchini serviva proprio a tenere insieme il governo senza 5stelle.
> 
> Quello che non comprendo è perché ha dato le dimissioni la settimana scorsa se poi voleva rimanere visto il discorso di ieri dove ha avuto il coraggio di dire pure che gli italiani lo volevano a gran voce. In pratica è stato lui che ha dato l'assit anche ad altri per far cadere il governo.
> ...


Il governo Draghi era sostenuto da quattro grossi partiti per consistenza numerica(più vari ed eventuali). Se uno di quei quattro ti molla, non puoi far finta di niente, soprattutto se è quello con la maggiore rappresentanza in entrambe le Camere.


----------



## cris (21 Luglio 2022)

Povera Italia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il governo Draghi era sostenuto da quattro grossi partiti per consistenza numerica(più vari ed eventuali). Se uno di quei quattro ti molla, non puoi far finta di niente, soprattutto se è quello con la maggiore rappresentanza in entrambe le Camere.



Puoi tranquillamente fare finta di niente se è un partito di pagliacci dai. Tra l'altro la consistenza numerica dei 5stelle era molto ridimensionata rispetto al post elezioni. I 5 stelle hanno perso il 54% dei deputati, e il 40% dei senatori! Non so se ti rendi conto dei numeri folli!

Non contava più una sega ormai anche a livello numerico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente sia i tassisti che i balneari non hanno ragione, fanno semplicemente i loro interessi a discapito della comunità, li capisco, ma non hanno ragione. C'è gente che paga le concessioni 4 spicci e si fa i milioni.



I tassisti (non quelli abusivi,chiariamo) spendono una somma gigantesca per una licenza di  per poi ritrovarsi a competere con Uber e servizi simili e ritrovarsi con il cù a terra ?

Servizi si,che tornerebbero utili soprattutto a noi,popolazione,ma è indubbio che sarebbe un danno gigantesco per la categori.a.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tutto questo però è il frutto della distruzione del sentimento nazionale, @Trumpusconi.
> Una cosa voluta e cercata da coloro che costruirono l'attuale Repubblica, e sostenuta dai partiti che ne hanno ereditato il posto.
> 
> Dall'italiano mai riconosciuto come lingua dello Stato fino ai tentativi dello ius soli, passando per l'abolizione della leva per far felice qualche figlio dei fiori tossicodipendente con il libro rosso di Mao in mano.
> ...


A mio parere il problema del carattere nazionale nasce da prima della esperienza Repubblicana.
Certo, l'ideologia dominante e l'egemonia culturale di sx ha spinto all'annullamento della identità per evitare il risorgere di pulsioni nazionaliste.
Mi collego anche alle frasi dell'intervista a Montanelli. 
Siamo troppo camaleontici ed adattivi dopo 1500 anni sotto dominio altrui.
Può essere una forza, ma anche una debolezza.
Il Regime Fascista si basava molto sulla coercizione. E tutto il resto era sincera adesione o momentanea infatuazione?
Su dal carro, giù dal carro, su su un altro carro...
E quella frase pluricitata da Montanelli stesso, attribuita a Mussolini o a giornalisti illustri: "tentare di governare gli italiani non è difficile... è inutile".
(Gli Italiani sono anarchici per natura, non vogliono realmente essere governati).


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Alla fine mi viene da dire, Draghi è stato usato prima come parafulmine e poi fagocitato dalla politica e dei partiti, i quali hanno deciso di riposizionarsi in vista della campagna elettorale.

Lo scossone inaspettato (ma neanche tanto) è stata la scissione messa in atto da Di Maio. In seguito M5S e Lega, in crisi da mesi, hanno deciso di abbandonare la nave in anticipo per dar conto alla loro base oltranzista. Se da una parte molti 5S, soprattutto coloro i quali facevano parte del governo e i loro sottoposti, sarebbero rimasti sulla barca, dall'altra la Lega ha anche il problema di dar conto ai governatori.
Invece quella vecchia volpe di Berlusconi stavolta sta per subire una rivolta interna mica da ridere.

Inutile dire che FdI e PD, insieme ad altri partitelli come Azione, che si sono mostrati gli unici coerenti dall'inizio alla fine, ne usciranno rafforzati.
Vuoi o non vuoi, per quanto io sia completamente contrario a tutto quello che sostengono, una menzione d'onore va a Fratelli d'Italia che ha preso una posizione e l'ha sostenuta fino alla fine.

Ora vedremo che succederà. Io non sono così sicuro che il CDX riuscirà a rimanere unito nella prossima campagna elettorale.
Salvini e Berlusconi secondo me maldigeriscono il primato di Giorgia, ormai consolidato. Giorgia dal canto suo giustamente ha avuto pazienza, ma ora vuole passare all'incasso.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi a RTL:*

*"Facciamo un grande rassemblement che, in nome dei principi di questi mesi di governo Draghi, dica sì all'Europa e no a i sovranisti*

*Noi siamo quelli che hanno voluto Draghi e lo hanno sostenuto fino alla fine. Questo sarà l'anima di un progetto più grande di Iv, con altri, nel nome dei principi di Draghi"


*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I tassisti (non quelli abusivi,chiariamo) spendono una somma gigantesca per una licenza di  per poi ritrovarsi a competere con Uber e servizi simili e ritrovarsi con il cù a terra ?
> 
> Servizi si,che tornerebbero utili soprattutto a noi,popolazione,ma è indubbio che sarebbe un danno gigantesco per la categori.a.




Quando hanno consentito il proliferare dei supermercati che hanno distrutto tutte le piccole attività se ne sono fregati tutti. Tutte famiglie che campavano bene con la loro attività. Bastava mettere almeno un freno e un numero limitato di aperture, invece niente di tutto questo è stato fatto.

Tutte quelle attività costrette a chiudere per le invasioni di coop e simili non hanno mai fatto notizia . Hanno dovuto accettare di forza i cambiamenti e pedalare. Come ho scritto prima sarebbe giusto iniziare prima da altre categorie, ma a ruota pure questi devono accettare i cambiamenti. Il problema è che si vuole far accettare queste cose solo ai poveracci e non anche ai piani alti


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

il solito esaltato fiorentino che butta nella mischia fatti e nomi stranieri pensando di fare colpo

il gruppo macroniano le ha prese dietro alle orecchie e questo lo cita


devi andare da solo incontro alla soglia di sbarramento senza ripescaggio stile LEU, vediamo se sei capace di superarla


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Che vergogna, non ci meritiamo una persona come Draghi. Rimaniamo con una classe politica imbarazzante e che pensa solo ai suoi interessi, io valuto se lasciare l'Italia perchè può andare solo peggio.


Se draghi facesse una sua lista sono sicuro che vincerebbe a mani bassissime


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Draghi è cascato perchè Conte l' ha presa sul personale.
> 
> Appena ha perculato il 110% e criticato la struttura del RDC, è caduto il Governo.
> 
> Praticamente, che uno sia concorde o meno, non importa, il governo è caduto per l' orgoglio di Conte.


Si e per io poco tatto politico dello stesso draghi


----------



## Mauricio (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I tassisti (non quelli abusivi,chiariamo) spendono una somma gigantesca per una licenza di  per poi ritrovarsi a competere con Uber e servizi simili e ritrovarsi con il cù a terra ?
> 
> Servizi si,che tornerebbero utili soprattutto a noi,popolazione,ma è indubbio che sarebbe un danno gigantesco per la categori.a.


La compravendita tra privati delle licenze se la sono inventata i taxisti per avere una sorta di buona uscita quando smettevano di lavorare. Normalmente non funziona così, perchè le licenze le mette a disposizione il comune.
Che poi lo stato sia stato compiacente, o quantomeno abbia fatto finta di non vedere, siamo d’accordo ma è un altro discorso.

Mi dispiace ma per come la vedo io il taxista, per le tecnologie che si prospettano, ha gli anni contati. Chi intraprendere questa professione oggi si suicida lavorativamente.
E quindi le loro proteste, per tutte le ragioni sopra descritte, non hanno ragione di esistere. Sono destinati all’estinzione, che lo vogliano o meno.

Anche quando Ford mise in commercio la prima auto i fabbricanti di ferri di cavallo erano contro, ma purtroppo per loro, il progresso non si poteva fermare.

Un’altra categoria, giusto per dire, che potrebbe smettere di esistere già domani sono i casellanti dell’autostrada. Anche qui, puntare per un giovane a una tale carriera nel 2022, è da mentecatti. Inutile dire che le “nuove tecnologie” gli rubano il lavoro, bisogna adeguarsi, sennò si muore.


----------



## smallball (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E si,gli hanno tolto la seggiola da ministro.
> Sia a lui sia alla Gelmini,che guarda caso sono quelli che hanno abbandonato il partito.
> 
> Porini,bisogna anche comprenderli,quando mai gli ricapiterà l'occasione di sedersi al fianco del premier ?


A breve seguirà anche Mara Carfagna


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che odia la Nazione, odia lo Stato.


Ho capito ed hai ragione nell evidenziare l odio per lo stato di una popolazione normalmente tranquilla e rispettosa della propria nazione
Per me stato e nazione sono 2 cose diverse


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Pensa di essere simpatico,ma in realtà mette in risalto il suo essere un pezzo di sterco


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ama la propria nazione e lo dimostra con
> 
> - Zero senso civico
> - Andando dietro ai pifferai magici che promettono la luna
> ...


Bene quindi la tua soluzione qual è perché quella di mortificare quei "pochi " che cercano di rispettare i punti che hai giustamente sottolineato sinceramente ha rotto le scatole
Quindi ripeto per non voler fare il "populista disfattista" la soluzione qual è?


----------



## Simo98 (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora a dare dei fascistelli agli avversari politici.
> Evidentemente un ramo della politica,accompagnato da fedez e melme varie,ha funzionato alla perfezione.
> 
> La macchina del fango,la chiamavano una volta...


io penso voterò qualche partito a caso "innovativo", il PD e 5s fanno pietà, ma il CDX e le sue idee sono proprio un obbrobrio, senza offesa, manderebbero indietro l'Italia di 50 anni


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."


Si arrabbia ma non strilla
Sorseggia camomilla
E mezzo addormentato se ne va


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

*“ora il Pd apra un’interlocuzione con i ministri Gelmini e Brunetta usciti da Forza Italia”*

Buona fortuna a chi vota piddì


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi si è presentato alla Camera per annunciare le due dimissioni: "Innanzitutto grazie, grazie. Grazie per questo applauso naturalmente, certe volte anche i banchieri centrali usano il cuore. Grazie per questo e per tutto il lavoro fatti in questi mesi.
> Alla luce del voto espresso ieri sera dal Senato della Repubblica chiedo di sospendere la seduta perchè mi sto recando dal Presidente della Repubblica per comunicare le mie determinazioni".
> 
> Letta: "Grotteschi applausi di coccodrillo."
> ...


Scusate io mi sono perso davvero qualcosa negli anni.

Sto Conte non era un avvocato chiamato a fare il primo ministro in un governo tecnico temporaneo per poi tornare a fare la sua attività? Ma come diamine ha fatto ad entrare nel circolo 5 stelle e diventarne presidente?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate io mi sono perso davvero qualcosa negli anni.
> 
> Sto Conte non era un avvocato chiamato a fare il primo ministro in un governo tecnico temporaneo per poi tornare a fare la sua attività? Ma come diamine ha fatto ad entrare nel circolo 5 stelle e diventarne presidente?



Le luci della ribalta creano dipendenza.

Non dico a te, ma in generale, rimanevo allibito quando vedevo gente STUPITA dei continui cambi di idee e di sponda dei M5S.

Manco venissero da Marte: ma come si a non capire i percorsi temporali?

Era scritto, che i grillini ( ad esempio), sarebbero cambiati nel tempo.

Un conto è quando sei un novizio, ma poi quando sei dentro... diventi come gli altri.

E' UMANO, non dico giusto, ma umano assolutamente si, e facilmente prevedibile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Di gente come LVI ne nasce uno su un milione


Ma grazie a Dio


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma grazie a Dio


 Classico bellimbusto analfabeta coi muscoli gonfi d'aria che agli italiani può piacere. Quelli che sognano di aver ancora una qualche rilevanza dal punto di vista geopolitico. Non a caso il fascismo costruiva la propria fortuna sul rievocare il mito di Roma antica, un po' come faceva Pol Pot in Cambogia con gli Khmer


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma grazie a Dio



Allora ringrazia Dio anche quando andrai a prendere i dati al catasto e non tornerà una segaccia nulla, mentre quelli dell'epoca del fascio, a distanza di quasi un centinaio di anni, sono ancora funzionali.

Detto da chi ci lavora.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le luci della ribalta creano dipendenza.
> 
> Non dico a te, ma in generale, rimanevo allibito quando vedevo gente STUPITA dei continui cambi di idee e di sponda dei M5S.
> 
> ...


ma a parte questo c'è da dire che il movimento era formato da visioni eterogenee, l'elemento comune, a ragione, era la critica aspra alla casta, ma era scontato dagli inizi che di fronte a temi divisivi i cheguevarini wannabe a la di battista sarebbero stati in disaccordo con i democristiani a la di maio. Poi come da tradizione per un partito di sinistra c'è stata la frantumazione


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Raga, vorrei fare una riflessione con voi. In Francia, i repubblicani che hanno appoggiato alle presidenziali Macron non lo appoggiano per formare il governo (e io davo per sicuro il contrario), mentre qui in Italia Forza Italia, che ha le stesse posizioni di destra europeista come i repubblicani francesi, non dà la fiducia a Draghi. Voi dite che anche gli europeisti si stanno "sovranizzando? Colpa di Put1nnnn?


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Luglio 2022)

cosi adesso hanno già la scusa apparecchiata per il disastro economico che si sta abbattendo sulla penisola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

Dopo la morte del nano, senza gentaglia come Brunetta e la Gelmini, Forza Italia potrebbe anche assomigliare ad un partito serio.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, vorrei fare una riflessione con voi. In Francia, i repubblicani che hanno appoggiato alle presidenziali Macron non lo appoggiano per formare il governo (e io davo per sicuro il contrario), mentre qui in Italia Forza Italia, che ha le stesse posizioni di destra europeista come i repubblicani francesi, non dà la fiducia a Draghi. Voi dite che anche gli europeisti si stanno "sovranizzando? Colpa di Put1nnnn?


Premesso che solo al referendum, ma i Repubblicani erano già opposizione a Macron.
Comunque, Forza Italia è sempre stata molto più a destra della media del PPE. È un partito profondamente conservatore e che in passato ha sposato tesi euroscettiche. Poi ha avuto uno spostamento al centro, ora sta tornando a destra. Diciamo che nel PPE è paragonabile al Partido Popular spagnolo, che è molto a Destra (ora si è spostato al centro con il nuovo leader Feijoo, lì da qualche mese, ma storicamente intendo), diretto erede del Franchismo


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Premesso che solo al referendum, ma i Repubblicani erano già opposizione a Macron.
> Comunque, Forza Italia è sempre stata molto più a destra della media del PPE. È un partito profondamente conservatore e che in passato ha sposato tesi euroscettiche. Poi ha avuto uno spostamento al centro, ora sta tornando a destra. Diciamo che nel PPE è paragonabile al Partido Popular spagnolo, che è molto a Destra (ora si è spostato al centro con il nuovo leader Feijoo, lì da qualche mese, ma storicamente intendo), diretto erede del Franchismo


parlate di partiti che cambiano idea come fosse "oggi mi va il gelato al puffo , domani alla nocciola" , con una disinvoltura disarmante.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, vorrei fare una riflessione con voi. In Francia, i repubblicani che hanno appoggiato alle presidenziali Macron non lo appoggiano per formare il governo (e io davo per sicuro il contrario), mentre qui in Italia Forza Italia, che ha le stesse posizioni di destra europeista come i repubblicani francesi, non dà la fiducia a Draghi. Voi dite che anche gli europeisti si stanno "sovranizzando? Colpa di Put1nnnn?



Parliamoci chiaro.

La Francia, intesa come deep state e non necessariamente come popolazione, è una di quelle che ha più giovato dalla UE. Loro e la Germania comandano, mentre noi siamo gli zimbelli, la discarica che fa da risorsa al momento opportuno.

D'altra parte l'allargamento alla cieca ha tirato dentro gente che non c'entra niente, e ognuno bada al suo (tranne noi, ripeto). Ovviamente se ne stanno accorgendo, e la popolazione pure.

La UK se ne è andata, e la Germania adesso farà quadrato per istinto di sopravvivenza. E' chiaro che tutti cominceranno a venire meno ai proclami di europeismo a tutti i costi. Diventerà una Europa sempre più egoista, nonostante le fortissime pressioni atlantiste per tenere insieme un qualcosa che non è mai esistito.

Ben presto vedremo scollamenti paurosi. Noi ovviamente rimarremo da soli a spezzarci in due, andando a pulire il deretano a chi fa la cacca fuori dal vaso e rimettendoci di persona. Draghi e Gentiloni sono l'avanguardia, non mi meraviglierei se un giorno occupiamo tutti i vertici (ma solo come simulacro) delle istituzioni europee, mentre i più furbi ne traggono sottotraccia i benefici finché dura.

Ma vedrai che in tempo zero ti molleranno se la situazione diventa insostenibile.

L'episodio di Draghi dimissionario è un incidente di percorso, verranno presi opportuni provvedimenti. Ormai siamo ad un livello nel quale è automatico esista la manfrina nascosta, bisogna solo studiarci su bene per individuarla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo la morte del nano, senza gentaglia come Brunetta e la Gelmini, Forza Italia potrebbe anche assomigliare ad un partito serio.


Penso lo stesso del M5S senza Di Maio, Azzolina e co. La strada è ancora lunga, però nella prossima legislatura sarà un partito un po' più ideologizzato e meno poltronaro, mi auguro per loro. Il problema è Grillo.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro.
> 
> La Francia, intesa come deep state e non necessariamente come popolazione, è una di quelle che ha più giovato dalla UE. Loro e la Germania comandano, mentre noi siamo gli zimbelli, la discarica che fa da risorsa al momento opportuno.
> 
> ...


Una cosa è certa, vedo Biden profondamente indebolito. A questo punto, non escludo sorprese nelle elezioni brasiliane che già stanno tentando di imbrogliare con il voto elettronico.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

A proposito di Spread....

Perché l’italia deve pagare un terzo di piu’ della Spagna per finanziarsi ? 
Non e’ solo un problema di debito o di struttura ecomica.

Fubini dice: “l'italia e’ considerata meno affidabile della spagna perche’ il populismo da noi è più presente: non solo nei sondaggi o in parlamento ma nella società, nel costume, nel linguaggio. Populismo in economia *è il non sapere e non voler sapere, non informarsi, non sforzarsi di capire il contesto attorno a noi e le conseguenze delle nostre azioni. È promettere e agire a prescindere, pur di suscitare un applauso*”

DATE IL NOBEL A QUEST' UOMO, o una medaglia della Reppubblica, o mettetelo senatore a vita, ma dategli un premio che questo ha capito tutto!


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora ringrazia Dio anche quando andrai a prendere i dati al catasto e non tornerà una segaccia nulla, mentre quelli dell'epoca del fascio, a distanza di quasi un centinaio di anni, sono ancora funzionali.
> 
> Detto da chi ci lavora.


Scambio volentieri il catasto con la fine del fascismo.
Mezza della mia famiglia l'hanno fatta fuori loro.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scambio volentieri il catasto con la fine del fascismo.
> Mezza della mia famiglia l'hanno fatta fuori loro.



Spiace. I fanatici esistono da tutte le parti e non li approvo. Ma gli estremismi non dovrebbero fare testo però, altrimenti non parliamo mai di niente.

Sicuramente come operato sono stati molto meglio di quanto viene comunemente descritto, almeno nel civile.

PS
Che poi, mica sono "loro" che hanno lavorato bene, era l'impostazione di tutto il paese che funzionava meglio.


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma grazie a Dio


Hai ragione.
Meno male che l'abbiamo fatto fuori, così abbiamo dato il paese a faccendieri di Goldman Sachs che intrattengono capitalisti esteri sui panfili di Sua Maestà.
Infatti si è visto com'è finita: passare dall'essere la quarta potenza mondiale con un Impero Coloniale all'essere un paese sull'orlo del fallimento e il cui ambasciatore si fa ammazzare da quattro mangiabanane in Congo.

Da andarne fieri, insomma.



livestrong ha scritto:


> Classico bellimbusto analfabeta coi muscoli gonfi d'aria che agli italiani può piacere. Quelli che sognano di aver ancora una qualche rilevanza dal punto di vista geopolitico. Non a caso il fascismo costruiva la propria fortuna sul rievocare il mito di Roma antica, un po' come faceva Pol Pot in Cambogia con gli Khmer


Il bellimbusto analfabeta parlava fluentemente TRE lingue. All'inizio del '900, quando al massimo si parlava francese, in quanto lingua diplomatica.
Lui faceva comizi in tedesco, francese e inglese.
Ed era considerato (e lo è tuttora) uno dei più grandi politici dell'epoca, al punto che Poncet (che non era certo fascista) pregò l'Eliseo per farsi mandare come ambasciatore a Roma, dopo Monaco.

Chissà i politici che voti tu quante lingue conoscono e di quanta considerazione internazionale godono.


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Meno male che l'abbiamo fatto fuori, così abbiamo dato il paese a faccendieri di Goldman Sachs che intrattengono capitalisti esteri sui panfili di Sua Maestà.
> Infatti si è visto com'è finita: passare dall'essere la quarta potenza mondiale con un Impero Coloniale all'essere un paese sull'orlo del fallimento e il cui ambasciatore si fa ammazzare da quattro mangiabanane in Congo.
> 
> ...


Io non voto alcun politico, per abitudine non mi faccio imbonire da ciarlatori senza arte né parte. Ha fatto la fine che meritava per aver messo in ginocchio il paese che sfortunatamente gli ha dato i natali, sia dal punto di vista culturale con l'insegnamento di storpiature linguistiche e appropriazioni illegittime, repressione del pensiero intellettuale dissidente, sia da quello economico con un protezionismo da 1600.

Altrettanto sfortunatamente i suoi sostenitori non han fatto tutti la sua stessa fine: son stati abbastanza furbi da cambiare in massa casacca al momento giusto. 
Il saper parlare maccheronicamente varie lingue fa solo capire quanto fosse maestro della retorica pomposa fine a sé stessa che purtroppo riconosco abbia gran potere su troppe persone


----------



## Mauricio (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A proposito di Spread....
> 
> Perché l’italia deve pagare un terzo di piu’ della Spagna per finanziarsi ?
> Non e’ solo un problema di debito o di struttura ecomica.
> ...


No sono i poteri forti, Bilderberg, i Rothschild, i rettiliani che attaccano la sovranità italiana!!!


Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Meno male che l'abbiamo fatto fuori, così abbiamo dato il paese a faccendieri di Goldman Sachs che intrattengono capitalisti esteri sui panfili di Sua Maestà.
> Infatti si è visto com'è finita: passare dall'essere la quarta potenza mondiale con un Impero Coloniale all'essere un paese sull'orlo del fallimento e il cui ambasciatore si fa ammazzare da quattro mangiabanane in Congo.
> 
> ...


Ma veramente dopo 100 anni siamo ancora qui a discutere di queste cose? Siamo nel 2022, cerchiamo di parlare di qualcosa di attuale e non rinvangare continuamente che quando c’era lui i treni arrivavano in orario. Non vogliamo riesumare il Sacro Romano Impero? Una potenzia mondiale, peccato che son passati duemila anni e il mondo è leggermente cambiato.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> No sono i poteri forti, Bilderberg, i Rothschild, i rettiliani che attaccano la sovranità italiana!!!


Dare la colpa agli altri è sport Nazionale, si sa


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io non voto alcun politico, per abitudine non mi faccio imbonire da ciarlatori senza arte né parte. Ha fatto la fine che meritava per aver messo in ginocchio il paese che sfortunatamente gli ha dato i natali, sia dal punto di vista culturale con l'insegnamento di storpiature linguistiche e appropriazioni illegittime, repressione del pensiero intellettuale dissidente, sia da quello economico con un protezionismo da 1600.


Come si vede che non sai di cosa stai parlando e studi la storia dai libri di scuola, anziché informarti su chi la Storia la documenta davvero.
Scopriresti che Mussolini non solo non ha ridotto alla fame nessun Paese, ma ha trasformato un paese prevalentemente agricolo e rurale in una potenza moderna, al punto che molte delle strutture fasciste sono state ereditate dalla Repubblica attuale.
Senza contare che il protezionismo da 1600 che chiami tu, si chiama AUTARCHIA, ed è l'esatta politica economica che le potenze mondiali (USA e Cina in testa) adottano oggi. Quello stesso protezionismo che permise all'Italia di passare indenne il periodo delle sanzioni, piegando la politica internazionale che dovette toglierle dopo qualche mese dalla loro emissione, per manifesta inefficacia.
Altro che globalizzazione, che invece è soltanto quello che una volta si chiamava COLONIALISMO, ovvero sfruttare il surplus del prodotto interno per piegare mercati più deboli con la concorrenza sleale.

Senza contare che è oramai storiograficamente documentato le opere pubbliche che durante l'epoca fascista vennero istituite non solo in Italia, ma anche nelle colonie.
Basta vedere la Tripoli ai tempi di Italo Balbo, o le stesse dichiarazioni di Hailé Selassié sul dominio italiano in Etiopia, che tutto sommato fu considerato positivo.
O le dichiarazioni di Siad Barre a Pertini sul come la Somalia dovesse molto all'Italia, al punto che furono LORO STESSI a chiedere il ritorno dell'amministrazione Italiana (AFIS) più che l'indipendenza. Oggi in Somalia si è tornati tra l'altro a trasmettere canali radio in italiano, a dimostrazione di quanto fatto durante la dominazione italiana in quei posti.

Tra l'altro vorrei farti notare che la povertà di fine guerra non è stata causata dal Fascismo, ma dall'occupazione alleata, che ha prodotto una svalutazione monetaria causata dalla AMLira.
Nella RSI non c'è stata alcuna svalutazione in quanto la Lira Italiana era la moneta di scambio, e, a differenza di quello che si crede, il Marco da guerra non era valuta in corso legale.

Forse, però, se la storia la si studiasse davvero, prima di parlare certi giudizi sarebbero un pelino più moderati.



livestrong ha scritto:


> Altrettanto sfortunatamente i suoi sostenitori non han fatto tutti la sua stessa fine: son stati abbastanza furbi da cambiare in massa casacca al momento giusto.
> Il saper parlare maccheronicamente varie lingue fa solo capire quanto fosse maestro della retorica pomposa fine a sé stessa che purtroppo riconosco abbia gran potere su troppe persone


Lui non parlava maccheronicamente. Lui parlava FLUENTEMENTE. Che è diverso.
E te lo ripeto un'altra volta: diplomatici dell'epoca come Poncet facevano a gara per venire in Italia.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Come si vede che non sai di cosa stai parlando e studi la storia dai libri di scuola, anziché informarti su chi la Storia la documenta davvero.
> Scopriresti che Mussolini non solo non ha ridotto alla fame nessun Paese, ma ha trasformato un paese prevalentemente agricolo e rurale in una potenza moderna, al punto che molte delle strutture fasciste sono state ereditate dalla Repubblica attuale.
> Senza contare che il protezionismo da 1600 che chiami tu, si chiama AUTARCHIA, ed è l'esatta politica economica che le potenze mondiali (USA e Cina in testa) adottano oggi. Quello stesso protezionismo che permise all'Italia di passare indenne il periodo delle sanzioni, piegando la politica internazionale che dovette toglierle dopo qualche mese dalla loro emissione, per manifesta inefficacia.
> Altro che globalizzazione, che invece è soltanto quello che una volta si chiamava COLONIALISMO, ovvero sfruttare il surplus del prodotto interno per piegare mercati più deboli con la concorrenza sleale.
> ...


Non tornerà mai quell' Italia, manco se Mussolini risorgesse come Gesù Cristo.

A prescindere da Fascismo o altro, son cambiati i tempi, son cambiate le persone.
E' cambiato tutto.

E non vale solo per noi, chiaramente.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Gelmini passa ad Azione di Calenda. Annuncio ufficiale nelle prossime ore.*


----------



## Mika (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Meno male che l'abbiamo fatto fuori, così abbiamo dato il paese a faccendieri di Goldman Sachs che intrattengono capitalisti esteri sui panfili di Sua Maestà.
> Infatti si è visto com'è finita: passare dall'essere la quarta potenza mondiale con un Impero Coloniale all'essere un paese sull'orlo del fallimento e il cui ambasciatore si fa ammazzare da quattro mangiabanane in Congo.
> 
> ...


Analizzare il periodo fascista è molto complesso, Mussolini ha fatto cose buone e cose non buone. Alla fine le cose non buone sono pesate di più di quelle buone. L'errore più grande è stato l'allearsi con la Germania, trascinandoci in una guerra che non potevamo combattere. Senza l'alleanza ci avrebbero invasi, ma da alleati della Francia e della UK, la nostra liberazione sarebbe stata diversa. Probabilmente non ci sarebbe stata la caduta della Monarchia. Ma non è dato saperlo.


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> No sono i poteri forti, Bilderberg, i Rothschild, i rettiliani che attaccano la sovranità italiana!!!


Quindi Soros è musulmano? O magari buddista.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ma veramente dopo 100 anni siamo ancora qui a discutere di queste cose? Siamo nel 2022, cerchiamo di parlare di qualcosa di attuale e non rinvangare continuamente che quando c’era lui i treni arrivavano in orario.


Non arrivavano in orario neanche all'epoca. Questa è una boiata.
E comunque sì, è giusto continuare a parlarne, visto che le soluzioni a molti dei problemi attuali sono date dalle teorie economiche della Terza Posizione.
La Storia la si studia per un motivo.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non vogliamo riesumare il Sacro Romano Impero? Una potenzia mondiale, peccato che son passati duemila anni e il mondo è leggermente cambiato.


Il mondo non è cambiato. Funziona sempre alla stessa maniera.
Sono gli attori che cambiano.


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Analizzare il periodo fascista è molto complesso, Mussolini ha fatto cose buone e cose non buone. Alla fine le cose non buone sono pesate di più di quelle buone. L'errore più grande è stato l'allearsi con la Germania, trascinandoci in una guerra che non potevamo combattere. Senza l'alleanza ci avrebbero invasi, ma da alleati della Francia e della UK, la nostra liberazione sarebbe stata diversa. Probabilmente non ci sarebbe stata la caduta della Monarchia. Ma non è dato saperlo.


Le cose non sono andate così.
L'alleanza con la Germania è stata una volontà precisa di Francia e Gran Bretagna, che non avevano alcun interesse ad avere paesi della Terza Posizione come alleati, in quanto le linee economiche propugnate (socializzazione dell'economia in primis, ma anche nazionalizzazione del sistema finanziario) erano contrarie alle linee politiche delle plutocrazie anglosassoni.

Senza contare che gli inglesi erano anni che cercavano di fare fuori Mussolini, poiché avevano paura dell'influenza che stava prendendo in tutta Europa (mezza europa era fascista e filo-italiana all'epoca, compresa buona parte dell'opinione pubblica britannica che simpatizzava per Mosley).

Senza contare che esistono documenti dell'epoca che attestano di come i servizi segreti britannici allertassero la Corona della pericolosità italiana, in quanto gli accordi che Mussolini stava prendendo con il Re dello Yemen del Nord e quello dell'Arabia Saudita, potessero portare (come infatti si stava facendo) all'istituzione di protettorati nella penisola araba, con un conseguente afflusso diretto di petrolio nelle fila italiane, che non avrebbero più dovuto comprarlo dalla Anglo-Persian Oil Company (oggi BP), che intanto aveva già perso, in favore dell'AGIP istituita dal Fascismo, l'esclusiva sul trivellamento del suolo nazionale (hai presente l'omicidio Matteotti?). Oltretutto l'espansione nella penisola araba dell'Impero Coloniale Italiano avrebbe significato un controllo sul Mar Rosso e di conseguenza su Suez. E il che significava il controllo sui traffici nel Mediterraneo.

E la storia della guerra che non potevamo combattere è un falso storico.
L'Italia ha combattuto con onore su tutti i campi di battaglia in cui è stata. L'unico problema italiano furono i comandanti, che spesso e volentieri non eseguirono mai gli ordini dati, poiché filo britannici.
Ci sono testimonianze di navi consegnate agli inglesi senza combattere. Ci sono testimonianze di come l'attacco a Malta e le operazioni in Libia furono di fatto atto di sabotaggio nei confronti del Paese.
E nonostante tutto, ovunque siano andati gli italiani hanno dimostrato coraggio e onore, al punto che persino lo sbarco in Sicilia fu un disastro per gli Alleati, che usarono la mafia e le barrette di cioccolato per cercare di accaparrarsi il favore della popolazione locale.

Tra l'altro, gli inglesi non proposero mai la neutralità italiana, ma una resa incondizionata preventiva con uno stato permanente di occupazione.
Chiesero all'Italia la consegna delle armi e il diritto di sbarco e passaggio sul territorio, cose che infatti poi rimarcheranno a Cassibile al generale Castellano, nonostante la cobelligeranza.
Per addolcire la pillola, Churchill propose Nizza, la Savoia, la Corsica e la Tunisia, sapendo benissimo che non le avrebbe mai date, visto che in caso di vittoria bellica, la Francia, da paese vincitore, non avrebbe mai accettato una mutilazione territoriale.
In sostanza tentò lo stesso gioco che si fece durante la Prima Guerra Mondiale, quando la Dalmazia venne promessa contemporaneamente all'Italia e alla Serbia, portando alla sconfessione dei trattati in sede a Versailles con Vittorio Emanuele Orlando e Sidney Sonnino che lasciarono l'aula, per poi tornare con la coda fra le gambe.


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Luglio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Una delle grandi gioie di questa storia è pensare alla bile che starà sopraffando il fegato del Presidente della Repubblica. Tutti i piani architettati per tenere il PD al governo fino al 2023 naufragati: una vera goduria.


Riusciranno ad infilare il PD anche nel prossimo esecutivo, tranquillo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gelmini passa ad Azione di Calenda. Annuncio ufficiale nelle prossime ore.*



@Trumpusconi ,sei ancora intenzionato a votare per Calenda ?


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Come si vede che non sai di cosa stai parlando e studi la storia dai libri di scuola, anziché informarti su chi la Storia la documenta davvero.
> Scopriresti che Mussolini non solo non ha ridotto alla fame nessun Paese, ma ha trasformato un paese prevalentemente agricolo e rurale in una potenza moderna, al punto che molte delle strutture fasciste sono state ereditate dalla Repubblica attuale.
> Senza contare che il protezionismo da 1600 che chiami tu, si chiama AUTARCHIA, ed è l'esatta politica economica che le potenze mondiali (USA e Cina in testa) adottano oggi. Quello stesso protezionismo che permise all'Italia di passare indenne il periodo delle sanzioni, piegando la politica internazionale che dovette toglierle dopo qualche mese dalla loro emissione, per manifesta inefficacia.
> Altro che globalizzazione, che invece è soltanto quello che una volta si chiamava COLONIALISMO, ovvero sfruttare il surplus del prodotto interno per piegare mercati più deboli con la concorrenza sleale.
> ...


Vatti a leggere qualche dato di ricercatori e storici illustri sulle diseguaglianze economiche in epoca fascista (Felice, Vecchi, Gabbuti...). Mi limito a questo perché è l'unico punto su cui hai risposto. So bene di quel che parlo e questa retorica con me non attacca, fidati. Non risponderò oltre perché oltre a essere ben oltre l'ot, tempo fa mi son ripromesso di non dare più troppo foraggio ai nostalgici. Resta pure del tuo pensiero nell'esaltazione di dinamiche ideologizzate, d'altronde pure io sogno un'Italia governata dalla mummia di Federico Hohenstaufen


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Vatti a leggere qualche dato di ricercatori e storici illustri sulle diseguaglianze economiche in epoca fascista (Felice, Vecchi, Gabbuti...). Mi limito a questo perché è l'unico punto su cui hai risposto. So bene di quel che parlo e questa retorica con me non attacca, fidati. Non risponderò oltre perché oltre a essere ben oltre l'ot, tempo fa mi son ripromesso di non dare più troppo foraggio ai nostalgici. Resta pure del tuo pensiero nell'esaltazione di dinamiche ideologizzate, d'altronde pure io sogno un'Italia governata dalla mummia di Federico Hohenstaufen


Retorica? A me sembra che tu stia facendo vera retorica senza contestualizzare.
Hai parlato di disuguaglianze? Strano che in un paese prevalentemente agricolo ci fossero, vero? Specialmente nello stesso paese che, prima del Fascismo, non aveva un sistema di previdenza sociale strutturato come ci fu con l'INFPS (oggi INPS) e che non aveva nemmeno le 40 ore settimanali (pensavi fosse opera dei sindacati il fatto che lavori 8 ore al giorno per 5 giorni?).
Chissà come mai in un'epoca in cui non c'era nemmeno il concetto del diritto del lavoro, i lavoratori venissero sfruttati dagli imprenditori. E chissà come mai furono gli stessi comunisti e democristiani che più di tutti si opposero alla socializzazione dell'economia.
Chiaramente colpa di Mussolini che non è riuscito a renderci tutti ricchi sfondati. D'altronde l'ha promesso anche Berlusconi.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gelmini passa ad Azione di Calenda. Annuncio ufficiale nelle prossime ore.*



Vedi il mercato se funziona. Noi stiamo ad aspettare CDK da più di un mese.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

*Si vota il 25 settembre*


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Si vota il 25 settembre*



Ma il 24 non è la data per lo scatto del vitalizio? Siete seri?

No, perché qui si stanno passando tutti i limiti, eh.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma il 24 non è la data per lo scatto del vitalizio? Siete seri?
> 
> No, perché qui si stanno passando tutti i limiti, eh.


tutto calcolato, ladri,servi degli usa,fascisti, comunisti, schifosi ecc, ma i calcoli li sanno fare.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tutto calcolato, ladri,servi degli usa,fascisti, comunisti, schifosi ecc, ma i calcoli li sanno fare.



La trollata del giorno dopo no però, eh. Io non ho davvero più parole, non la accetto 'sta cosa.

Voglio proprio vedere se qualcuno ha il coraggio di dire qualcosa di anche lontanamente buono su 'sta gente, a cominciare dal quel criminale di Cacarella. E poi mi sento ronzare negli orecchi continuamente chi si lamenta del fascismo.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La trollata del giorno dopo no però, eh. Io non ho davvero più parole, non la accetto 'sta cosa.
> 
> Voglio proprio vedere se qualcuno ha il coraggio di dire qualcosa di anche lontanamente buono su 'sta gente, a cominciare dal quel criminale di Cacarella. E poi mi sento ronzare negli orecchi continuamente chi si lamenta del fascismo.


tra l'altro la prima data utile mi pare fosse il 18 settembre, trollati alla grande


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gelmini passa ad Azione di Calenda. Annuncio ufficiale nelle prossime ore.*


È passata velocemente da un partito ad un altro.
Il tunnel per neutrini funziona, evidentemente.


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma il 24 non è la data per lo scatto del vitalizio? Siete seri?
> 
> No, perché qui si stanno passando tutti i limiti, eh.


Io l'ho sempre detto che Antonio Razzi andava fatto Presidente della Repubblica.
Chi meglio di lui per rappresentare questa situazione, altro che Mattarella.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io l'ho sempre detto che Antonio Razzi andava fatto Presidente della Repubblica.
> Chi meglio di lui per rappresentare questa situazione, altro che Mattarella.


con Razzi eravamo tra il neutro come Erdocan o ci finiva come il 10 giugno 1940


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> con Razzi eravamo tra il neutro come Erdocan o ci finiva come il 10 giugno 1940


Amico caro, te lo dico da amico, fatti un Parlamento tutto tuo.
Così intaschi il vitazio con la scusa del fare le leggi e po po po ti fai la grana, amico caro.

...come direbbe Crozza nei panni di Antonio Razzi


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma il 24 non è la data per lo scatto del vitalizio? Siete seri?
> 
> No, perché qui si stanno passando tutti i limiti, eh.





Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra l'altro la prima data utile mi pare fosse il 18 settembre, trollati alla grande



La data delle elezioni è ininfluente, perché i parlamentari rimangono in carica fino all'insediamento delle nuove camere, che avviene entro 20 giorni dalle elezioni. Anche votando il 18 settembre, il nuovo parlamento si riunirebbe comunque dopo il 24. Per perdere la scadenza del 24, si sarebbero dovute sciogliere le Camere entro i primi di luglio.

Tra l'altro, il "vitalizio" non esiste più dal 2013. Adesso versano semplicemente i contributi e la scadenza dei 4 anni e 6 mesi serve a farglieli maturare, altrimenti li perdono (i deputati) o possono al massimo riscattarli (al Senato).


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo la morte del nano, senza gentaglia come Brunetta e la Gelmini, Forza Italia potrebbe anche assomigliare ad un partito serio.


Ti dimentichi la putt... della Ronzulli


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> La data delle elezioni è ininfluente, perché i parlamentari rimangono in carica fino all'insediamento delle nuove camere, che avviene entro 20 giorni dalle elezioni. Anche votando il 18 settembre, il nuovo parlamento si riunirebbe comunque dopo il 24. Per perdere la scadenza del 24, si sarebbero dovute sciogliere le Camere entro i primi di luglio.
> 
> Tra l'altro, il "vitalizio" non esiste più dal 2013. Adesso versano semplicemente i contributi e la scadenza dei 4 anni e 6 mesi serve a farglieli maturare, altrimenti li perdono (i deputati) o possono al massimo riscattarli (al Senato).



Ah, ora mi sento meglio.

E che cambierebbe nel modus operandi. Mi vorresti dire che è una coincidenza pure questa, sono assolutamente trasparenti? Guarda caso lo scioglimento è avvenuto appena dopo il "punto di non ritorno".

Detto questo, anche dopo le tue spiegazioni non migliora la mia visione circa questi delinquenti. Grazie comunque per il tuo post.


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo la morte del nano, senza gentaglia come Brunetta e la Gelmini, Forza Italia potrebbe anche assomigliare ad un partito serio.


Secondo me, dopo la morte di Berlusconi, FI finisce.
Alla fine, più che un Partito, è sempre stata l'espressione politica del libro paga di Berlusconi.

Per quello IMHO chi può sta scappando via.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> La data delle elezioni è ininfluente, perché i parlamentari rimangono in carica fino all'insediamento delle nuove camere, che avviene entro 20 giorni dalle elezioni. Anche votando il 18 settembre, il nuovo parlamento si riunirebbe comunque dopo il 24. Per perdere la scadenza del 24, si sarebbero dovute sciogliere le Camere entro i primi di luglio.
> 
> Tra l'altro, il "vitalizio" non esiste più dal 2013. Adesso versano semplicemente i contributi e la scadenza dei 4 anni e 6 mesi serve a farglieli maturare, altrimenti li perdono (i deputati) o possono al massimo riscattarli (al Senato).


grazie per la precisazione


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, ora mi sento meglio.
> 
> E che cambierebbe nel modus operandi. Mi vorresti dire che è una coincidenza pure questa, sono assolutamente trasparenti? Guarda caso lo scioglimento è avvenuto appena dopo il "punto di non ritorno".
> 
> Detto questo, anche dopo le tue spiegazioni non migliora la mia visione circa questi delinquenti. Grazie comunque per il tuo post.


Non è una coincidenza, nel senso che i 5 Stelle (che guarda caso sono tutti eletti dopo il 2013) di certo il governo non l'avrebbero mai fatto cadere prima di aver raggiunto la soglia. Idem Lega e FI, nonostante abbiano più di qualche cariatide che sta lì da ben prima nel 2013...

Però lo vedo più come un intreccio tra interessi personali e interessi di partito, che non un "complotto" trasversale. Se consideriamo che col taglio dei parlamentari ci saranno 315 seggi in meno e che i sondaggi sono favorevoli solo alla Meloni, sono convinto che tanti avrebbero avrebbero preferito tirare avanti fino a primavera.


----------

